# HATCHING ALDABRAS



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of our aldabras hatching out, enjoy!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting. For some reason, I would never have guessed Aldabras by seeing the ones hatching out. Like the second shot, where it's like he thinks the world is just a bit too bright.


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 18, 2011)

A lot lighter in color than I would have thought.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jan 18, 2011)

Good gracious, there are few things cuter than brand new hatchlings!


----------



## Cameron (Jan 18, 2011)

awesome. my wife was in here looking at the pics too. we both want one so bad. hopefully within the next couple of years we will be able to get one.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> A lot lighter in color than I would have thought.


They turn grey/black within the first thirty days. I remember way back when we got our first hatchling, I was in shock, thinking I hatched out a sulcata, LOL.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I always wondered how big the eggs were and what the hatchlings looked like. How many eggs are in a clutch?


----------



## uilani104 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...awesome pictures!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> Thanks for sharing. I always wondered how big the eggs were and what the hatchlings looked like. How many eggs are in a clutch?


Our all time highest was 19 and all time lowest was 4. This is going back ever since we started our breeding program. I have a friend that had 22 eggs in one clutch three years ago.


----------



## Edna (Jan 19, 2011)

Will you weigh some eggs for us? I have no idea how an Aldabra egg would compare in weight to, for instance, an average 2 ounce large chicken egg.


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 19, 2011)

awe they are so cute. I love the 3rd pic, amazed at how energetic he looks. Pecking your way out of an eggshell I would think would be ALOT of work... lol.


----------



## cueboy007 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing. I'm still waiting to capture this moment when my hermann's will lay their fertile eggs.


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 19, 2011)

i love it.. i have never seen a tort pip but since i have been on this forum i love these pics.. hopefully one day i can see that live in action i would prob have a mini heartattack from excitement lol they are adorable when they come out w/ their eyes closed


----------



## Isa (Jan 19, 2011)

They are sooo cute  
I am definitly jealous !


----------

